# Statutory Declaration of a missing letter for Engineers Australia



## emdee (Mar 23, 2012)

Dear All,

My positive answer of Engineers Australia's assessment for the purpose of immigration has been lost by the postal courier and Engineers Australia asked me to provide the Statutory Declaration or Affidavit explaining what happened to the original letter in order to let them issue a duplicate letter.

I am writing to ask your help how to go through.
- Is there any format in UAE?
- Where shall I go to make it legalized. e.g Notary Public, Lawyer Office or etc. and give me the location in Dubai please.

Thanks in advance,

Emdee Reza


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't help with the specifics here however if this is required for an Australian authority, the following may be of help:

"A statutory declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. A person wishing to use a statutory declaration in connection with a law of the Commonwealth, the Australian Capital Territory or certain other Territories must make the declaration in accordance with the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 (the Act) and the Statutory Declarations Regulations 1993 (the Regulations). "

Statutory declarations

Whenever I've needed proof of signature or similar legalisation, I've gone to my consulate who have a process for just such a thing, takes a couple of days and costs quite a lot of money. I notice the Australian Embassy has some information on legalisations and apostilles, although you need to contact them to see whether this service is for Australian citizens only:

Legalising documents | Smartraveller: The Australian Government's travel advisory and consular assistance service

I note from your profile that you are from the UAE in which case you may want to enquire at the Notary Public under the Dubai Courts who seem to carry out quite a range of legalisation activities:

Dubai Courts :: e-Services Portal

Good luck!


----------

